# Goggles or Sunglasses?



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Sunglasses are the domain of skiiers! 

But in seriousness I cant ride in glasses, I just find myself crying from the wind in my eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I normally wear goggles, but it was such an awesome day at the 'Basin yesterday that I just wore sunglasses... I shoulda wore the googles.. my eyes are a bit tired today and were last night too.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Goggles all the way. I have three different lenses for different conditions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah definitely goggles. my contacts get so damn dry without em. and then i can't see, which is not a good thing when you're sliding down a mountain.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

goggles ftw


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Goggles.

They kick ass, more style, and they HOT !


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Goggles on the slopes - shades in the lodge. Need some shades to look cool while drinking beer.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

geoko said:


> Goggles on the slopes - shades in the lodge. Need some shades to look cool while drinking beer.


Thats clever. 
For some reason this oddly reminds me of the time I had a glass of champagne and then went swimming. My parents friends son asked me how I can swim when I'm drunk. Obviously he knew little about being intoxicated.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Goggles here. I have a knack for losing sunglasses, so at least goggles are secured to my helmet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

goggles all the way, you can't compare the to glasses at all. 

I lost a couples of glasses in the slopes with some nasty falls, but I never lost goggles at all.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh most definetly goggles. I have that same issue where the wind will make my eyes water like crazy and then I can't see which is no bueno. But this past season towrds the end I did where my Elwoods a couple times just for a laugh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> But this past season towrds the end I did where my Elwoods a couple times just for a laugh.


ahh the elwoods... your lucky kristin didn't somehow lose those this wknd!! I want those pictures back!!!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

snowgypsy said:


> ahh the elwoods... your lucky kristin didn't somehow lose those this wknd!! I want those pictures back!!!


Yea well that is a lost cause. I have no Idea how she deleted them all.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the elwoods are pimp and dan looks like a pimp while wearing them. hawtness.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

T.J. said:


> the elwoods are pimp and dan looks like a pimp while wearing them. hawtness.


oh yeah he does!! specially wearing them while all covered in dirt and stabbing a watermelon with a giant syringe filled with vodka is super sexy!! hahaha


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

damn missed that one. the first time i met him he was wearing a visor beenie, elwoods and the bandito. wasnt sure what i was getting myself into, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

haha... nice! I don't know what was sexier tho... stabbing the watermelon, or when my friend started playing devil went down to georgia on his fiddle and dan started belting out the lyrics... sorry dan, but that was way fucking hot!! hahaha


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Goggles. My eyes are too sensitive to the colder conditions without bawling like a weirdo.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey I'm not ashamed of anything. I love my Elwoods even if I look odd in them that's ok I'm fine with that. And so what if I know the words to devil went down to Georgia and other choice songs.


 see look even the emotioicon knows the Elwoods are the hotness!!


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

my sunglasses are sorta expensive...do you guys that use sunglasses buy a cheaper pair for riding or do you just ball out and use $100+ shades?

i actually bring goggles with me and almost never use them, unless the wind is crazy and blistering up my face.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

my elwoods didn't cost me a Damn thing I got them in a product toss. I had a set of shred eyes before that and they got broken at that product toss. 

Elwood | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Goggles for sure, but I ride at an area that is notorious for good snow dumps and wind plus when I get my board moving my eyes water like crazy with just sunglasses on and then I can't see.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

90% of the time goggles. When it is a warm, calm day though, I'll often opt to descend with just sunglasses on. Sometimes you just gotta do it.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Goggles for one VERY important reason, probably the most important reason.



Sexy goggle tan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

alaric said:


> Goggles for one VERY important reason, probably the most important reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy goggle tan.


Forgot about that one, I second that one :thumbsup:


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

*Goggle tans, love em!*

Yea...I just adore those guys with the irresistible goggle tan. My friends and I spend at least two hours of our riding time comparing tans(it's the best game a girl can play on a mountain). To get the full ten points the specimen must have paper white skin around the eyes and brownish orange cheeks. Basically, the more picasso your color tone looks the more attention you will recieve from us. 

Snowboarders SoCal WHOO


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Goggle tans for the win!


Edit- ^^^ You're also sporting the aviators in your avatar. Word!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Goggles always, sunnys are for driving and the beach..


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

i rock some sunglasses every now and again but it most cases goggles work better for reflection off the snow ... plus when you have a hat on sometimes it stabbs your brain out!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I wear contacts. Wind dries them out. Hence, I wear goggle *any and every time* I'm strapped in.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

alaric said:


> Goggle tans for the win!
> 
> 
> Edit- ^^^ You're also sporting the aviators in your avatar. Word!


I don't know, the aviators kind of scare me. Remind me of the cop in Terminator 2.....and just cops in general  Sorry I have a fear of police


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> Goggle tans for the win!


Face masks cure goggle tans!


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

Remind me of the cop in Terminator 2.....and just cops in general :eek: Sorry I have a fear of police :([/QUOTE said:


> Cops???Where!? "to protect and enslave" Well suprisingly they take the word of a meth addict over that of a respectable family, but hey what can I say it takes a hard blow to the head to go into the police force.
> Yep thats off topic...
> 
> So far goggles have been kicking gluteus maximus' YAY


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

CoffeeNhugz said:


> Cops???Where!? "to protect and enslave" Well suprisingly they take the word of a meth addict over that of a respectable family, but hey what can I say it takes a hard blow to the head to go into the police force.
> Yep thats off topic...
> 
> So far goggles have been kicking gluteus maximus' YAY


You know what's really, really awkward about this thread?



You would never guess who's going to school for criminal justice.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

alaric said:


> You know what's really, really awkward about this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> You would never guess who's going to school for criminal justice.


Once you get in there, fix the system.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess I should clarify. There are cops that put rapists, murderers, child abusers/molesters, theives and bad ciminals away that are great cops. Those cops don't come after me for a reason, I'm not a criminal. Then there are quota meeting, street patrolling dingleberries that just try to create revenue. Those ones seem to find me at my worst of times.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I guess I should clarify. There are cops that put rapists, murderers, child abusers/molesters, theives and bad ciminals away that are great cops. Those cops don't come after me for a reason, I'm not a criminal. Then there are quota meeting, street patrolling dingleberries that just try to create revenue. Those ones seem to find me at my worst of times.


I hope I'm the kind of cop that actually does good in this world.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

alaric said:


> I hope I'm the kind of cop that actually does good in this world.


The system swallows you down, happened to my friend. After dealing with the garbage for so long, it's odd to change you in some way. I hope I am wrong  and it's not true for all.

You are a nice guy and it would be sad to see that happen to you


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

How long is it before you should change a goggle lens. Does it highly depend upon how often the person rides or is there a general lifespan?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

depends on if your goggle lens needs to be changed... i know thats really blatent and simple but you should be able to tell when it needs changing. I've had them last anywhere in between a month and a year, they can probably go longer but i like a new lense everyonce in a while.

and for contact users...

Wearing Ski Goggles Over Contact Lenses

Because contacts can be problematic on the mountain, there are a few things to consider to ensure the most comfortable skiing experience as possible. First of all, keep your goggles on as much as possible because the heat from your body will keep your eyes moisturized and comfortable. If you remove your goggles while on the mountain, your eyes will be exposed to the cold air and wind, and they may become dry. 

If you get dry eyes, you may want to consider taping the bottom vents of your goggles shut. The constant venting may take moisture from your eyes, leaving them dry. Excess moisture should still be able to escape out the top vents on your goggles. Always keep eye drops in the pocket of your ski jacket as you may need to apply them when you're at the top of the mountain.

and if you want them to last agesssss

Always store them in the soft bag they came with. If they did not come with a bag, purchase one. Never just throw your goggles in your gear bag or they will risk getting scratched and damaged. Always keep them in a soft bag when not in use. If you lose the bag, you can wrap them in a fleece neck warmer.
Only clean your ski goggles with a soft cloth.
Try not to touch the lenses when handling your ski goggles.
When putting goggles down, make sure lenses are always facing up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

ohh I forgot to add, I lost a nice set of glasses on the slopes on a nasty fall, I looked for them for about an hour and never found them. That was the day that I decided to stop wearing glasses. Now I ride either with nothing or goggles, I am not sure why, but I every goggle I try on is uncomfortable but they serve their purpose well.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Now I ride either with nothing or goggles, I am not sure why, but I every goggle I try on is uncomfortable but they serve their purpose well.


Could be the sensitivity around your face. My brother has the same issue, he hates goggles because there uncomfortable for him, except for one lucky pair. I have problems with helmets, even when i play around with the padding , it still feels either too loose or too tight, but thats a different story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Goggles, I HATE sunglasses....plus I think sunglasses are uncomfortable


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

goggles.... they look way better, sunglasses are for skiers hahahaha:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

ahaa.

well sunglasses for normal skiers, like if they just go for the hills.
for freestylers, its another story . lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

ahhh! to sunglasses on the hill, I mean I love wearin em off and around the hills but NO to riding in em.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

sunglasses for driving and googles for riding


----------



## Petey011 (Aug 21, 2008)

Always, always goggles when I ride. Except for certain circumstances when I'll just wear nothing at all (goggles or sunglasses.) That's only when it's nice out and I'm just doing easy riding though.

I've never worn sunglasses for boarding. Seems like a skier thing.

Then again, when I'm not riding I wear sunglasses a lot. My favorites are a pair of white framed Dolce and Gabbana aviators. Actually they're fake but w/e I got them for cheap.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

WHOO go bootleg sunglasses! I love my silver aviators, no idea what company they scammed , only $15 at my local mall though, so it was worth it. I do have an expensive pair of aviators (about $140) but they broke the first time I ACCIDENTALY sat on them. Both lenses popped out and the frame snapped in one section. However, my cheap aviators have been through absolute hell and I adore how I can just bend them back into place.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got the lens taken out of my black/black Ray Ban Wafarers and got some clear seeing lenses put in, less contact wearing for me, nerd lyfe.



will change em back in summer


----------



## Petey011 (Aug 21, 2008)

CoffeeNhugz said:


> WHOO go bootleg sunglasses! I love my silver aviators, no idea what company they scammed , only $15 at my local mall though, so it was worth it. I do have an expensive pair of aviators (about $140) but they broke the first time I ACCIDENTALY sat on them. Both lenses popped out and the frame snapped in one section. However, my cheap aviators have been through absolute hell and I adore how I can just bend them back into place.


Well, I would hope it was accidentally. :laugh:

Yeah I feel like the more expensive the sunglasses are the more likely they are to get lost or broken. Seriously, I can have an expensive pair that I always keep in the case and keep super good care of and another pair of cheapos that I never even worry about... but the expensive ones will last me 6 months and the cheapos I will end up finding in my glove compartment the day I graduate college... haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

*Why Wholesale Sunglasses?*

So if you can’t afford designer sunglasses, our wholesale sunglasses are excellent alternatives – at a fraction of the cost! That is, with one buy, you're getting 12 pairs of sunglasses not just one pair! Our wholesale sunglasses are not cheap replica wholesale sunglasses, designer replica sunglasses, imitation sunglasses, fake sunglasses, or imposter sunglasses. We respect the copyrights of designer sunglasses. Though not exact copies, our wholesale sunglasses are all legal and look just as great! So why spend more? Majestic Eyewear Wholesale Sunglasses


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

stick to goggles, save the shades for when you are hung over


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

kcatalano06 said:


> stick to goggles, save the shades for when you are hung over


Good advice. Gotta have both mate. I do ride with sunnies, but only ones that wrap and keep most of da wind out. I have a pair of Retro (1980 Bolle' Snoogles) aka Bolle Chronoshield. They are lime green with goggle sized lenses with sunglass style ear thingys (watta ya call those things anyhoo?)

everywhere I go people comment on them.. they look kinda dooofy , and I only wear them occasionally.. more than once they have become conversation starters with individuals of the feline persuasion...nudge nudge wink wink know what I mean??

You'd think I would wear them more often!! :laugh: Oh phonays (fake vaurnets) cheap sunnies make you look like a Barney!! just kidding I have sat on, or otherwise destroyed my fair share of pricey Oakleys in my lifetime.. and proudly own some knock offs>>>>>


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

aviators... You can't go wrong when you are wearing some of those.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

when going fast, air whips in through the sides of the frame, makes your eyes water, and no go on cold days either


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I wear my goggles in the shower. No just kidding, but riding in glasses does nothing to block the wind. And some of my worst experiences have involved mountains, and not wearing goggles, and alcohol. The alcohol had nothing to do with it, I think?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Wear goggles, sunglasses look gaper.....:laugh:


I was just about to say that . I have never seen swimming goggles on the slopes though. You could be a trend setter .


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Wear goggles, sunglasses look gaper.....:laugh:


Bollocks!!! Good sunnies that wrap block wind and doo not imply Gaper-ness on a blubird day... so there. Snowolf smells and his mother dresses him funny... :laugh:


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Goggles for sure. I wore sunglasses when I started out but I ate it hard once and snapped my frames. I went out and picked up a pair of goggles the next day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> Good advice. Gotta have both mate. I do ride with sunnies, but only ones that wrap and keep most of da wind out. I have a pair of Retro (1980 Bolle' Snoogles) aka Bolle Chronoshield. They are lime green with goggle sized lenses with sunglass style ear thingys (watta ya call those things anyhoo?)
> 
> everywhere I go people comment on them.. they look kinda dooofy , and I only wear them occasionally.. more than once they have become conversation starters with individuals of the feline persuasion...nudge nudge wink wink know what I mean??
> 
> You'd think I would wear them more often!! :laugh: Oh phonays (fake vaurnets) cheap sunnies make you look like a Barney!! just kidding I have sat on, or otherwise destroyed my fair share of pricey Oakleys in my lifetime.. and proudly own some knock offs>>>>>


Better watch out, the snoogles may attract the wrong kind of pussy,,, cat.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I prefer sunglasses, I don't like the goggles because they irritate my face. Plus I've never found a goggle that is dark enough on a sunny day. Also, my eyes are addicted to polarized lenses. I can't even go outside on an overcast day without my shades.

MDC


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

T.J. said:


> goggles ftw


Indeed I second this mans judgement and hereby appoint him as resident badass


----------

